# Making Adjustable Shelves with a Router



## semmons23 (Jun 24, 2011)

I've posted a new blog entry and a YouTube! video about making adjustable shelves with a router. Check it out if you're interested.










Thanks
Steve

http://www.TheDustyDeveloper.com


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

impracticle approach, it's better if you are going to not use a drill press or inline borer, to use a drill with a 5mm or 1/4 inch bit. It's easy to mark off a jig for the distances you want, pre-drill it, then place it on all 4 sides where the holes are to be.


----------

